# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tko sve dolazi na mimohod u nedjelju

## anchie76

Ajd' mo se malo pobrojati tko ce sve doci...

1. anchie76
2.


Za one koji neznaju o cemu se radi:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10936




> 8. svibnja ove godine se u Zagrebu obiljezava Dan obitelji (inace je 15. svibnja) . 
> 
> Ali ne mogu sve obitelji toga dana biti zajedno. Nečije je dijete u bolnici i jedva čeka da stignu mama i tata. Mogu li oni ublažiti gorčinu lijeka i tamnu noć u bolnici ako ostanu dulje, i još malo dulje... Ako ostanu stalno sa svojom djecom? 
> 
> Pridružite nam se u mimohodu na Cvjetnom trgu (u 12h) kojim želimo ukazati na problem razdvajanja djece od roditelja, za vrijeme bolničkog liječenja. 
> Neka naša djeca jednoga dana ni ne postavljaju ovakva pitanja - neka to bude nešto što se podrazumijeva. A to im MI možemo omogućiti. 
> 
> "Kad te mama stalno grli, znaš da će biti dobro."

----------


## ivarica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom

----------


## ms. ivy

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom
3. ms ivy i andrejček - ako se prehlada ne pogorša  :/ , i nakon dopodnevnog spavanca.

----------


## Ancica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček - ako se prehlada ne pogorša  , i nakon popodnevnog spavanca.
4.  mama od ancice

----------


## ms. ivy

što se desi s našim spavancem???

----------


## apricot

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka

----------


## Ancica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka
5. mama od ancice


 :Razz:

----------


## apricot

Ančice, sori, nije te bilo na popisu kad sam ja pisala.

ms.ivy i cure sa malim spavačima - povedite ih - klincima će to biti zanimljivo i spavanje im neće pasti na pamet. Zato će poslije spavati ko klade!

----------


## Lutonjica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara

cure, najvažnije je da nas bude što više u mimohodu, zato, ili preskočite spavanac, ili dođite bez klinaca.

----------


## ms. ivy

haha, to ti je recept za predvečernju histeriju!   :Razz:  ipak je on još beba.   :Rolling Eyes:  
vjerojatno nećemo puno kasniti, a gdje vas možemo uloviti?

----------


## apricot

To će kratko trajati - krug oko Tesline, Gajeve...

----------


## pcelica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe)

----------


## Inesica

1. anchie76
2. iv. s ivarom
3. ms ivy i andrejček
4. apricot i Orka
5. mama od ancice
6. Lutonjica i Zara
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe)
8. Inesica i Petra

eto i nas

----------


## ivarica

cure, pratit ce nas *zli bubnjari*, ako je neka beba premala, bojim se da bi joj to moglo biti stresno.
u tom slucaju nek s vama ide jos netko, pa da, ako bebama smeta, ostanu sa strane.

----------


## pcelica

> cure, pratit ce nas *zli bubnjari*, ako je neka beba premala, bojim se da bi joj to moglo biti stresno.
> u tom slucaju nek s vama ide jos netko, pa da, ako bebama smeta, ostanu sa strane.


Ovo je antireklama   :Laughing:  
Nemoj nas plašiti, neće se niko pojaviti!

----------


## ivarica

ma nije antireklama, pa bas zvuci atraktivno hodati uz njih.
ali djeca su nam Stvarno Vazna, ne samo u povorci  8)

----------


## martinovamama

Doći ću i ja i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će..

----------


## anchie76

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će..

----------


## bb

I mi bi, al idemo na more, ak slučajno ne odemo - evo nas :D

----------


## Lutonjica

i mi smo planirali na more, ali ja sam odlučila da mi je važnije sudjelovati u mimohodu   :Wink:   na more mogu i idući vikend....

samo jednu noć sam sa zarom provela u bolnici, i to mi je bilo dovoljno da shvatim da se nešto treba mijenjati, i da ne možemo čekati da to netko drugi učini...

----------


## mamma san

Lovro i mama (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti)

----------


## anchie76

I opet ja

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će..
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti)

----------


## Smokica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti)
11. Smokica, Maja i mm

----------


## Fidji

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM

----------


## Matilda

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM
13. Matilda i Matilda

----------


## apricot

Cure, evo rute: 
Cvjetni – Preradovićeva – Teslina – Gajeva - Trg bana Jelačića – Ilica - Margaretska - Cvjetni

----------


## VedranaV

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM
13. Matilda i Matilda
14. VedranaV

----------


## kloklo

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje   :Wink:  )

----------


## Lutonjica

pa kloklo, mi ćemo se vidjeti  :D 
ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mimohod je odlična ideja, i baš mi je žao da nećemo doći - i nas muči spavanje. Možda bi bilo dobro sljedeću akciju planirati za npr.11 sati. Ipak većina djece u podne spava, ili ak ne spava budu nervozni jer ne spavaju (tak je barem kod nas), -imamo djecu ranoranioce.

----------


## ms. ivy

evo mi spavamo oko 11   :Wink:  
nemoguće je sve uskladiti s bebicama, meni je i s jednim teško isplanirati kad možemo van, kamo i na koliko dugo.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

akciju smo morali uskladiti i sa ostalim dogadanjima na Cvjetnom taj dan

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ma kužim, ak mi djeca u nedjelju odspavaju do 8, dolazimo i mi. Oni se bude u 6, pa su u podne kaput.

----------


## apricot

Možda će zvučati bezobrazno, ali nema tog cendranja koje se može usporediti s dječicom koja cijelu noć plaču "Mama, dođi po mene"!, "Mama, zašto si me ostavila?"...

----------


## ms. ivy

za to može doći i samo mama, ako bebu može ostaviti tati. ne mora maltretirati dijete.
ili može doći tata.   :Smile:  

(nanoibeba, ne predlažem ja to tebi nego se malo kačim s apricot   :Wink:  )

----------


## apricot

Tako je!
I ja ću možda doći bez Orke, i ona je jasličko dijete, a tamo se spava od 12-14.

----------


## kloklo

> pa kloklo, mi ćemo se vidjeti  :D 
> ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!


Ni ja, vjerovat ću tek kad te dotaknem  :Laughing:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mojih dvoje je jasličara i mlađa bi sigurno lakše podnjela nespavanje od starijeg cendravca.

I naravno da nema gorega od odvajanja djeteta od roditelja za vrijeme lječenja. To mi je toliko "ne znam koji je smajlić za bljak" našeg zdravstva

----------


## NanoiBeba

Sada ispada da se ja opravdavam.

A samo sam htjela predložiti to pomicanje vremena - možda bi se više roditelja i djece moglo pridružiti.

----------


## kloklo

Naniibeba, bojim se da je to mission imposibile...

Npr. iako moja Leona u jaslicama spava od 12-14, vikendom si voli ćornuti dvaput na dan, obično prvi spavanac padne oko pola deset, a drugi u dva-tri popodne i tako, svaka bebuška ima svoj ritam, na žalost se ne bi nikad svi dogovorili oko spavanca, osim da ih kolektivno hipnotiziramo   :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje   :Wink:  )
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM

----------


## Bubica

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje  ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM

----------


## ivana7997

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem

----------


## mamma Juanita

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem
19. mamma Juanita sa curama

----------


## dolega

dolega and family

----------


## dolega

dolega and family

----------


## Zvac

Mi nismo u mogućnosti doći   :Sad:  , ali poslali smo puno sms-ova ljudima da dodju umjesto nas.  8)

----------


## apricot

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama
20. dolega and family

----------


## irenask

kumče mi ima prvu pričest tako da neću doći, ali sam definitivno mislima uz vas i nagovaram prijateljice da idu

----------


## IveM

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti

----------


## Nika

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family
21. nika i ekipa

----------


## renata

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. nika i ekipa
22. renata i lara

----------


## Felix

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti
22. Felix

----------


## Cvrčak

Lovro i njegovi mama i tata

----------


## apricot

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka

----------

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix 
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka
24.Viktorija, mama Jelena i poželjno tata Željko zajedno sa pčelicom i njezinima!

[Vrh]

----------


## emily

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix 
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka 
24.Viktorija, mama Jelena i poželjno tata Željko zajedno sa pčelicom i njezinima!
25. emily, sergej i nina

----------


## tweety

mislila sam da necemo moci doci zbog pokakane guze, ali evo svanulo je jutro kao da nikad niti nismo bili bolesni, tako da se i mi tweetici prijavljujemo

1. anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix 
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka 
24.Viktorija, mama Jelena i poželjno tata Željko zajedno sa pčelicom i njezinima! 
25. emily, sergej i nina
26.tweety + bubamarac Fran

P.S. Ne mogu ne primjetiti kako mi se cini da nas je malo na ovom popisu.

----------


## apricot

tweety, ima još članica koje ne stignu na Forum.
A bit će i dosta ljudi koji nemaju veze s Forumom.
Bez brige, i nas 50 će biti dovoljno snažno   :Wink:

----------


## Vrijeska

anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix 
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka 
24.Viktorija, mama Jelena i poželjno tata Željko zajedno sa pčelicom i njezinima! 
25. emily, sergej i nina 
26.tweety + bubamarac Fran 
27. Vrijeska i dijete

----------


## tweety

> tweety, ima još članica koje ne stignu na Forum. 
> A bit će i dosta ljudi koji nemaju veze s Forumom. 
> Bez brige, i nas 50 će biti dovoljno snažno



ajde sad mi je lakse :D . Imala sam osjecaj da nam je svima lako vikati da ne mozemo vjerovati kad nas razdvoje od limaca a sad kad mozemo dati mrvu svog vremena za mozebitnu promjenu nema nas.

----------


## Smokica

Mi smo upitni, Maja je zakurila  :Sad:

----------


## lidac2004

anchie76 
2. iv. s ivarom 
3. ms ivy i andrejček 
4. apricot i Orka 
5. mama od ancice 
6. Lutonjica i Zara 
7. pčelica i Nika (ako ne zaspe) 
8. Inesica i Petra 
9. Martinovamama i Martin i mm i dvije prijateljice koje još nisu mame ali bit će.. 
10. Lovro i mama san (samo nas spavanje može spriječiti) 
11. Smokica, Maja i mm 
12. Fidji, Ema Helena, MM 
13. Matilda i Matilda 
14. VedranaV 
15. Klo-klo, Leona, sveki i prijateljica (a tko zna koga još navrbujem do nedjelje ) 
16. mommy_plesačica+Arpad Alem (ako izliječimo nš bakterijski masitis do nedjelje), a možda i MM 
17. Bubica, Borna, možda MM 
18. Ivana7997+mm+filip i jakov+koga god od obitelji dovucem 
19. mamma Juanita sa curama 
20. dolega and family 
21. IveM i Filip, a nadam se da ce se i MM pridruziti 
22. Felix 
23. obitelj Lovre Cvrčka 
24.Viktorija, mama Jelena i poželjno tata Željko zajedno sa pčelicom i njezinima! 
25. emily, sergej i nina 
26.tweety + bubamarac Fran 
27. Vrijeska i dijete
28. lidac i ostatak familije

----------


## lidac2004

a gdje je sastanak?
trazimo hrpu zena sa djecom ili ima neko odredjeno mjesto?

----------


## Bubica

na Cvjetnom trgu, na rodinom štandu...

----------


## ivarica

na cvjetnom ce roda imati stand, vec od deset ujutro, u sklopu manifestacije Dana obitelji koji obiljezava Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i soc. skrb zajedno s udrugama iz podrucja zdravstva i socijale.
bit ce i pozornica, nastupati ce djecji zborovi. dok ne zabubnjamo   :Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

> na cvjetnom ce roda imati stand, vec od deset ujutro, u sklopu manifestacije Dana obitelji koji obiljezava Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i soc. skrb zajedno s udrugama iz podrucja zdravstva i socijale.
> bit ce i pozornica, nastupati ce djecji zborovi. dok ne zabubnjamo


super,onda mozda dodjemo i ranije malo snimiti sta ima   :Smile:  

a kakvi su to bubnjevi u igri?
pitam zbog malene  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

"zli bubnjari" koji će nas pratiti za vrijeme mimohoda

----------


## ivarica

predvoditi  :D 

lidac, bilo bi super da jos netko ide s vama, za slucaj da se j. bubnjanje ne svidi (da nam se ne rasipa kolona   :Laughing:  ).
ovi od pet godina jedva cekaju  8)

----------


## lidac2004

> predvoditi  :D 
> 
> lidac, bilo bi super da jos netko ide s vama, za slucaj da se j. bubnjanje ne svidi (da nam se ne rasipa kolona   ).
> ovi od pet godina jedva cekaju  8)


ici ce mm pa moze on biti sa njom a ja sa vama   :Wink:

----------


## Metvica

čini mi se da je ovaj mimohod davno prošao   :Wink:  
maknete to s vrha foruma?

----------

